# My first tank EVER! 90 Gallons.



## trentm (Jan 22, 2013)

I would really like to get some different Texas holey rock if anyone is in IL and has rock let me know! I don't know what type of fish I'm going to put in It!


I got a lot of stuff from *Vendor Removed*! He was awesome in helping me pick stuff out! They did forget to include my led bubble wands but I will be ordering again soon so I told them to wait to ship them back out to me!


1 Eheim Pro III E 2078 Canister Filter $365.95
1 Coralife Super Luft Air Pump SL-65 $64.95
1 Coralife 6x Turbo Twist UV Sterilizer $159.95
1 300 Watt Jager Submersible Heater $25.25
1 Aqueon Water Changer $44.95
2 LED Bubble Wand 20 Inch AC90531 $56.50
1 Mag Float Glass Cleaner Large $25.95
2 Frag Crate Coral Propagation Grid 12" x 12" $13.50
3 MagClip Magnetic Suction Cups $15.75
4 Penn Plax Airline Check Valve $1.20
1 Seachem Prime RRASM433 $10.79


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking good! 

what you planning to stock it with?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

nice rock pile


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that would make an awesome rift lake tank...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah you might have to get african cichlids weather you want to or not...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

In agreement- perfect set up for rift lake cichlids. And that will get you a great active tank with some really wonderfully bright fish. Awesome tank for it!


----------



## trentm (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am really excited and can't wait to start adding fish. 

I am not sure what type of chiclids I'm going to add to it. I really want to get some really unique fish in it!


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you're looking for something a little different, I think that tank would look great with a colony of Astatotilapia Latifasciata (I think it may now be considered Haplichromis Latifasciata, though). They're an extremely attractive African Cichlid from some small lakes north of lake Victoria. They're believed to be extinct in the wild, but they're pretty common in the hobby here in the states.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful tank, trentm! At the risk of being repetitious, It does make me think "rift lake!" I can already see african cichlids playing happily in those rocks...


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks great! I appreciate your effort. Thanks for sharing.


----------

